# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey zZ Huawei Advanced Tool v1.01 updated

## mohamed73

*zZKey zZ Huawei Advanced Tool v1.01 updated*   *We are working for you, so some customers needed fast support this models  with the Most Advanced Tool, and here are.*  *What New:
---------- - Huawei Phones Qcom and Android Supported List: Ascend G300 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) U8815 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) U8818 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters) 
- Minor Bugs Fixed*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

